#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  poluição no site

## GlupFire

Acompanho a UnderLinux a muitos anos..... E gostaria de dizer algo... Ganhar dinheiro é bem legal, porém, a poluição visual neste site esta num estado lamentavel nunca visto antes. TIREM UM POUCO DAS PROPAGANDAS.... PELO AMOR DE DEUS. 

Vai admin, deleta o POST logo , pelo menos vc ja viu e tomou consciência

----------


## GlupFire

ah , detalhe na data de cadastro da minha conta.. 2003 ... nem eu lembrava ... meu deus.

----------


## GlupFire

ah , e naum venham dizer que "precisamos de dinheiro para hospedar o site" porque hj em dia com 60 reais mensais vc hospeda qualquer coisa....

vlw, abraçs!

----------


## FMANDU

Para manter um site desse tamanho aqui, não é qualquer lugar que hospeda com qualidade sem falar na capacidade de armazenamento que tem que ser maior a cada dia e um super link dedicado para isso.
Essa é uma forma de manter o site que vc usa de referencia para varios estudos.

----------


## AltoValeNet

mas ta virando mercado livre isso aqui, da uma olhada so nos posts novos: oferta de carnaval, workshop, oferta daki e dali.

----------


## evertonsoares

Acredito que o problema seja a quantidade de vezes que é postada a mesma propaganda, o cara fica o dia inteiro editando, mexendo, postando de novo tudo para ficar na pagina principal, e pior acaba pegando dados nossos e incluindo na lista de spam deles, é lamentável.

----------


## AltoValeNet

tec-wi (flytec brasileira?) estao usando nosso forum que sempre foi voltado para debates para fazer vendas, ja nem entro mais tanto no under pois sei q novos posts vao ser de propaganda.

----------


## farias

Olha, sou apenas um usuário do site, minha opinião talvez nem vale muito.... mas realmente, tá cheio de propagandas, etc. Preciso concordar.

----------


## CiceroAd

Vixi, Mais um novato por aqui dando palpite de qualquer forma licença;
Tudo vira entorno de propaganda hoje em dia, e não será aqui diferente. No entanto a navegação está meio saturada bem como a publicidade [left] não é visível para resolução 1024x768 fato disso que o portal já está saturado mesmo, no entanto não somos (NOS) usuários que utilizamos do fórum apenas em proveito próprio que pagam as contas e contas essas que não são baixas. “servidores de 60, 600, 6000” pelo pouco conhecimento que tenho a quantidade de posts dia aqui isso não paga.
Agora o fator de PROPAGANDA interna “tópicos” seria interessante a administração re-analisar as diretrizes bem como padronizar e perder alguns minutos de vigilância na área de publicidade “VENDA” exposto nos tópicos.
Abraço,

----------


## osmano807

Humm, tirando as propagandas não post (que meu adblock dá conta do recado [que os admins não me vejam  :Flute: ]), estamos discutindo isso, principalmente os casos recentes.
Vou mandar o link deste post para os admin verem, blz?

Edit: saca só, a única que me irritou é a do lado que não some.
Tinha que rever o design do portal, mas e a $$$...

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Pessoal,

Caso algum topico de propaganda seja criado fora do forum de classificados notifiquem um moderador que o mesmo deletará o topico.

Sobre os banners de publicidade qualquer portal grande como o under-linux.org precisa de um patrocinio pra pagar servidor, link e diversos outros custos.

E obviamente como o osmano falou se vc ainda assim se sente incomodado nada impede que vc use um plugin de bloqueio de banners tipo adblock para bloquear banners.

Sendo assim acho que não tem nada de errado com o site. Caso tenha, tentem me explicar pq eu nao consigo ver oq tem de errado um portal ganhar dinheiro para pagar suas contas... (Lembrando tambem que todo o conteudo do under-linux.org é gratuito e não tem nenhuma area que é paga no portal)

----------


## MarcusMaciel

A outro ponto importante é nós temos mais de 10 mil usuarios registrados ativos. Se todos esses usuarios ativos dessem 10 reais ao site por ano não precisaria ter propaganda nenhuma aqui.

E mais aind. Eu posso habilitar um sistema que se o usuario pagar 10 reais por ano ele entraria num grupo "gold" que ele não veria propaganda nenhuma.

Isso tudo são coisas que eu posso fazer porém não fiz pq eu tenho certeza que apenas uns 10 iriam contribuir. 

Sendo assim acho que você tem que reclamar da mentalidade Brasileira e não do under-linux.org

----------


## CiceroAd

```
[...]
Edit: saca só, a única que me irritou é a do lado que não some.
Tinha que rever o design do portal, mas e a $$$...
[...]
```

 
Some sim, coloca a resolução 1024x768 pelo menos não vai ficar vendo a barra só uma tirinha.  :Laugh: 

Putz 10 mil usuários, qual é a media de mensagens dia então?
Ainda estou me familiarizando com o fórum tem muita área que não passei nem o olho, pra falar a verdade não sei nem se tem área de REGRAS.

Abraço,

----------


## GlupFire

Inicialmente, obrigado pelo fato de aceitar o comentario e não deletar o post. Inclusive de comentar no assunto.

VC PAGA PARA USAR O LINUX? eh mais facil o Torvalds pagar para vc usar.....

Reconheco que precisa de dinheiro para hospedar alguns teras que devem ter aqui de informação. Mas, como todo bom administrador (inclusive de empresas), temos que saber administrar os recursos e conciliar com a qualidade de um serviço. Não sou só eu que acho que esta muito poluido o site. Mas, antigamente tinha um menu SUPER utilizado no canto esquerdo que as pessoas usavam para navegar. E hj , o que tem? Olha o TAMANHO desse banner! Não sei quanto a politica de vcs do underlinux, mas , ja que o assunto esta em discução, qual seria o custo para manter este site HOSPEDADO PELA SoftLayer ? por favor, entrem no site da softlayer e ja de INICIO tem os preços de hospedagem de serviços. muito barato inclusive. Olha aqui ... 150 dolares vc tem a hospedagem mais top dele, dedicada. 150 dolares devem dar 260 reais ? vamos chutar alto. com uma margem de erro... 350 reais ? mensais ? eh oq vcs gastam ? desculpa mas 350 reais eh coberto por apenas 2 banners... e outra, vcs podiam desembolsar tb uma quantidade e contabilizar como "prejuizo" pois o ganho que vcs tem fazendo marketing pessoal como administrador aqui deste forum vale pagar uns trocados para tal.

----------


## GlupFire

acho que o problema não eh a mentalidade brasileira... alias ... sou bem patriotista e não aceito falarem mal da nossa bandeira..nem do nosso povo que eh uma comunidade TOP de linuxer's no mundo... e bem reconhecida... acho que talvez o correto seria mencionar a mentalidade gananciosa... o fervor capitalista.. o lado individualista de trazer ganhos para sí mesmo... o que INCLUSIVE pode ferir a comunidade Linux que não se iniciou com o intuito de ganho pessoal (Torvalds não pensou em ficar rico, soh queria um sistema de qualidade, veja se tem alguma propaganda no linux quando vc baixa e eh DE GRAÇA!!). Falo em ganho pessoal pois pela quantidade de banners aqui expostos tenho certeza que a idéia não é cobrir custos e manter a qualidade, mas sim eh ter lucros... talvez inicialmente quando a underlinux começou o intuito era a informação, hj em dia esta parecendo que vcs querem são lucros em cima da informação dos outros disponibilizadas neste forum... o meu JORNAL que eu assino da Folha os caras conseguem administrar o nivel de publicidade para não poluir o jornal e manter mais de 1000 funcionarios na empresa e algumas graficas na impressão dos tablóides...e eles tem lucros... vamos comparar os custos ?

----------


## GlupFire

soh complementando...... convenhamos.... somos da area de tecnologia.... pelo amor de deus.... hospedamos qualquer coisa na nossa casa com 2 AMD's em cluster , 2 HD's de 1 tera comprados na santa efigenia , muito barato inclusive, e um link aí.... a aplicação de forum pegamos um free source qualquer.... o banco de dados eh MySQL... preço disto tudo ... hahahhahaha , num eh nada. e da até um tesão ficar acompanhando o servidor depois da sua casa, no seu quarto funcionando e vc mesmo colocando a mão na shell administrando os patch's de segurança ... configurando as paradas.. e imaginando 300 usuarios online do lado da sua cama enquanto vc dorme com aquele barulinho das ventuinha do CPU .... somos da area da tecnologia filhão...

Sr. Admin, acredito que vc não tenha comentarios para defender a posição atual do portal... o que você pode fazer eh o seguinte.... concordar com a gente... falar que vai tirar as propagandas e melhorar o seu portal... e na verdade ... na verdade não fazer nada disso... falar isto só para nos alegrar, e continuar com esse portal neste estado.... e então concorrencias irão aparecer, com pessoas fazendo portais melhores... e vc ver os usuarios sumirem... migrando para outros portais melhores... vc decide... afinal.. como vc disse , não pagamos NADA e SOH queremos um portal de qualidade para trocar informações... e não importa o lugar para a troca de informação... na velha guarda faziamos isto em canais de irc gringo tentando ARRANHAR UM INGLES com os developers.... vc deve lembrar... se eh um Linuxer mesmo.... os usuarios de linux .. programadores, os caras que detem a informação e podem dividir mesmo não vão vir na underlinux trocar informações com este tanto de SPAM e BANNER.... vc terá um forum soh de bot's fazendo propagandas.... com muitos VENDEDORES E PROPAGANDAS e poucos especialistas de verdade que realmente podem dar ajuda para os usuarios...FICA A DICA! abraçs

----------


## MarcusMaciel

GlupFire,

Desculpa mais voce só falou besteiras. Não vou perder meu tempo discutindo com voce mas vou te dar so uma ideia do custo fixo do under-linux.org.

Depois voce faz os seus calculos matematicos incriveis 

O under-linux.org tem 2 servidores dedicados com a seguinte configuração 

Dual Xeon Quad core Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5520 @ 2.27GHz
com 12 Giga de RAM + 2 HD's SAS de 500 GIGA em RAID 1 por hardware
E uplink GIGA sim nosso link com a internet nesses 2 servidores é GIGA.

E respondendo a sua pergunta por 150 dolares você não consegue ter um servidor que aguente 1/20 do que o under-linux.org precisa.

Alem disso nos tambem pagamos pelo nosso backup e CDN (sim todas as imagens, anexos e scripts do site voce pode ver que ficam hospedadas pelo dominio *.under-linux.net) que na verdade é uma CDN (Voce sabe oque é CDN ?)

bom so nessa brincadeira nosso custo mensal ja passa dos 1500 dolares  :Smile: 


Bom isso é só a parte fisica. Sem contar os contribuidores free lance que escrevem pro under-linux.org que também recebem por isso. Alguns chegando a ganhar mais de 1000 reais por mes ou voce ta achando que ter noticia na pagina inicial , artigos e tudo mais é de graca ?

Bom a proxima vez que vc criticar alguma coisa tenha base no que você esta falando pq pra falar a verdade vc não se baseou em nada para fazer seus comentários e amigo se você não ta satisfeito crie um novo portal e vá pra ele ninguem está pedindo pra voce ficar aqui. 

Voce ja doou algum centavo pro under-linux.org ? No meu entender você não tem Moral nenhuma para criticar nada nem ninguem aqui.

O seu cadastro é de 2003 nossa que fantastico nesse tempo todo você postou 48x no forum, nunca mandou um artigo e uma noticia e ainda se acha no direito de reclamar ?

----------


## zeusnet

Acompanhando!!!!1

----------


## cls7007

> GlupFire,
> 
> Desculpa mais voce só falou besteiras. Não vou perder meu tempo discutindo com voce mas vou te dar so uma ideia do custo fixo do under-linux.org.
> 
> Depois voce faz os seus calculos matematicos incriveis 
> 
> O under-linux.org tem 2 servidores dedicados com a seguinte configuração 
> 
> Dual Xeon Quad core Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5520 @ 2.27GHz
> ...




o cara deve ter entrado na faculdade esses dias, ouviu la um tal de poluicao de site, e veio falar dele por aqui!!!

eu me proponho a pagar os 10 reias!!!!

se a propaganda esta incomodando, pegue a newsletter selecione os topicos que deseja, abra copie e cole no word, e leia tudo sem propaganda!

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Evertonsoares,

Você esta completamente enganado. Apesar de varias empresas já terem pedido, eu nunca vendi para nenhuma empresa os dados de vcs e se eles conseguiram pegar seus dados eu lhe garanto que nao foi comprando nada de mim.

----------


## mfogaca

Além de eu ser a favor de pagar os 10 reais, gostaria de saber o que aconteceu com a venda das camisetas, comprei uma a uns 2 anos atrás, e gostaria de comprar mais. Me lembro que até um adesivo veio junto, excelente atendimento.

Previsão?

----------


## emanochio

> soh complementando...... convenhamos.... somos da area de tecnologia.... pelo amor de deus.... hospedamos qualquer coisa na nossa casa com 2 AMD's em cluster , 2 HD's de 1 tera comprados na santa efigenia , muito barato inclusive, e um link aí.... a aplicação de forum pegamos um free source qualquer.... o banco de dados eh MySQL... preço disto tudo ... hahahhahaha , num eh nada. e da até um tesão ficar acompanhando o servidor depois da sua casa, no seu quarto funcionando e vc mesmo colocando a mão na shell administrando os patch's de segurança ... configurando as paradas.. e imaginando 300 usuarios online do lado da sua cama enquanto vc dorme com aquele barulinho das ventuinha do CPU .... somos da area da tecnologia filhão...
> 
> Sr. Admin, acredito que vc não tenha comentarios para defender a posição atual do portal... o que você pode fazer eh o seguinte.... concordar com a gente... falar que vai tirar as propagandas e melhorar o seu portal... e na verdade ... na verdade não fazer nada disso... falar isto só para nos alegrar, e continuar com esse portal neste estado.... e então concorrencias irão aparecer, com pessoas fazendo portais melhores... e vc ver os usuarios sumirem... migrando para outros portais melhores... vc decide... afinal.. como vc disse , não pagamos NADA e SOH queremos um portal de qualidade para trocar informações... e não importa o lugar para a troca de informação... na velha guarda faziamos isto em canais de irc gringo tentando ARRANHAR UM INGLES com os developers.... vc deve lembrar... se eh um Linuxer mesmo.... os usuarios de linux .. programadores, os caras que detem a informação e podem dividir mesmo não vão vir na underlinux trocar informações com este tanto de SPAM e BANNER.... vc terá um forum soh de bot's fazendo propagandas.... com muitos VENDEDORES E PROPAGANDAS e poucos especialistas de verdade que realmente podem dar ajuda para os usuarios...FICA A DICA! abraçs


Vamos la aprendiz de ganbiarra...

Micro montado e amd com hd da santa efigenia huahauhauahu

Conta outra ai vai....

Isso não é micro caseiro não..

Alias o meu micro tem 2 hd em Raid 1, sabe o que é isso???

Já escutou ou leu em algum lugar sobre segurança de dados?

Vai estudar que tu ganha mais... Vai ter experiência e tudo mais antes de falar [email protected]

Putss, se tu administrar uma área de tecnologia fazer cada [email protected] 

Vai ter servidor de pendurado no teto hauahua

Vai ter técnico morando dentro do CPD ahuahuahauau

Quer saber...

E pelo Amor de Deus, não de dicas a ninguém.

FICA QUETO...

----------


## emanochio

Eu pago os 10 de boa.

----------


## AltoValeNet

concordo em pagar 10,00 (pouco mais de 2 cervejas num bar), mas na minha opiniao o que deveria ser limitado era os posts que distribuidores fazem repetidamente, a sessao classificados eh pra ser usada por ususarios que queirao vendar algo. um certo dia eu abri o under como fasso sempre e na aba da direita em forum na epoca so aparecia 5 ultimos posts, pois desses 5, 4 faziam propaganda de kit cpe de um certo distribuidor, agora foi aumentada a aba, nao sei se por esse motivo, mas mesmo assim essas ofertas postadas la, fazem com que posts importantes as vezes passem por desapercebidos, ficando la em destaque as vezes menos de meia hora.

----------


## evertonsoares

Os banners acredito que não atrapalham o que atrapalha na verdade um pouco é o seguinte a maioria dos usuários são "adestrados" a clicar em novidades para ver os novos posts e ajudar rapidamente o que esta acontecendo de uns meses pra cá é que achamos mais propagandas tipo "QUEIMA TOTAL DE ROTEADORES" do que "DÚVIDA NUM ENLACE DE 30KM" é esse sentimento que pelo menos eu tenho a respeito das propagandas, que no meu ver "enrola" a vida de quem é viciado como eu em clicar no link "novidades"... é isso se alguém mais sofre com isso conta ai...

----------


## PauloMassa

Vou dar minha opinião:
Apoio o Marcus Maciel, o kra simplesmente se dedica a manter vivo um portal que hoje já é referencia para inumeros empresários bem sucedidos, muitos de vocês devem parte do seu sucesso à esse portal...E vcs deverão concordar comigo...Comigo não foi diferente!
Se o Marcus não tem lucro com esse portal ele DEVERIA TER! Nada mais justo! Nem relógio trabalha de graça!
Se algum metido a espertinho está reclamando tanto porque não se oferece voluntário para ajudar na manutenção do site? Porque não quer trabalho né?
Kra, é simplesmente ridículo esse tópico!
Sinceramente...Me incomoda também ver os ultimos Newsletter do Under-Linux com inumeros tópicos contendo propagandas e mais propagandas....E mais, fora da area de classificados....mas concordo com o amigo acima....Os Patrocinadores tem a lateral do site toda para fazerem suas propagandas...Poderiam deixar os tópicos para nós usuarios vendermos algo que não nos interesse mais... (Ouviu Siqueira?...rsrsr)
Marcus, estou disposto a pagar os R$10,00 também...Não porque me incomodo com essas propagandas...mas porque acho justo dar alguma contribuição por um portal que me ajuda tanto!
É issu ai....Minha opinião...se alguem discorda....Azar dele!
Abraço Galera

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Irei elaborar o sistema de doação via Paypal e quem não quiser ver banners paga 10 reais por ano. Todos de acordo ?

----------


## PauloMassa

> Irei elaborar o sistema de doação via Paypal e quem não quiser ver banners paga 10 reais por ano. Todos de acordo ?


Eu To Dentro!

----------


## glaucioklipel

Eu também pago 10 de boa. Também acho ruim esses banners tirando a atenção o tempo todo, mas é a forma de manter vivo um portal de grande importância para os usuários, admins, programadores e afins e com toda a certeza e lógica do mundo não é barato e deve continuar ganhando o seu sustento. Gostaria de ver alguma das pessoas que acham isso uma ofensa fazendo uma vaquinha e pagando o que o patrocinador paga pro portal.. Alguém se habilita?

----------


## mfogaca

E as camisetas?

----------


## 1929

Perfeito Marcos.

E quanto aos anúncios, os amigos podem ter a certeza que nos bastidores sempre está sendo dado atenção a este assunto.
Mas como forum democrático, a utilização dos classificados , entendo que não deveria ser bitolada.
O que aconteceu nos últimos dias, e isso sim foi tratado com a principal empresa responsável, é que os seus vendedores não utilizassem mais este expediente de postar praticamente em todos os subforuns.
Enquanto muitos estavam lendo a newsletter e se revoltando com esta prática, medidas já estavam sendo tomadas.
Podem ter a certeza que a administração do forum não está omissa quanto a isso.
Eu até queria ver a cara do Marcos quando ele ficou sabendo desta prática anti-ética. Ele na hora tomou ação enérgica junto a empresa responsável. E vejam bem, empresa que é patrocinadora do forum;
Assim, ninguém poderá acusá-lo de passar a mão por cima, etc etc, pois se a empresa não gostar que se retire.
Quase todos os dias chega pedidos de inserção de anúncios no forum. É uma prova de que o forum tem sim penetração e até internacional.
Marcos, conta para o pessoal a respeito dos índices do forum.

Logicamente que com o aumento de pessoas utilizando redes, a frequencia do forum aumenta mas nem sempre naquela qualidade que gostaríamos. Mas isso faz parte do crescimento. 
Teremos que usar de paciência.
E relatar qualquer irregularidade. Podem ter certeza que a equipe está envidando todos os esforços para coibir abusos.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Acabei de tirar dos sidebars "assuntos não relacionados e classsificados" mas inclui empregos pois acredito que uma vaga de emprego sempre é importante pro pessoal do site e isso não irá incluir as propagandas dos classificados.

Quem quiser ver uma propaganda dos classificados terá que entrar no forum de classificados.

Caso algum topico de venda seja postado em qualquer forum fora dos classificados reportem pra moderação que o mesmo será deletado o mais rapido possivel.

Obrigado,

----------


## CiceroAd

```
que no meu ver "enrola" a vida de quem é viciado como eu em clicar no link "novidades"... é isso se alguém mais sofre com isso conta ai...
```

 
Opa, to nesse meio. Acompanhava e atuava na coordenação de um fórum bem ao contrario desse e de muito conteúdo dia e devido a isso tenho esse habito. Responder e ou visualizar logo de imediato. E tem hora que da vontade de ludibriar essas propagandas excessivas internas.

----------


## AltoValeNet

> Irei elaborar o sistema de doação via Paypal e quem não quiser ver banners paga 10 reais por ano. Todos de acordo ?


faz tbm por cartao de credito, to de acordo.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Pessoal,

O valor teve que ficar 10 dolares devido aos impostos isso vai dar +- 16 reais por ano ta tudo bem ?

O meio de pagamento vai ser o Paypal e já esta funcionando e retira a maioria dos banners alguns poucos não tiveram como ser removidos mais acredito que já vai dar uma boa diferenca.

O sistema e totalmente automatico e integrado ao Paypal e assim que o pagamento for efetuado o seu grupo de usuario automaticamente será alterado para Patrocinador e a maioria dos banners irá desaparecer automaticamente.

O Caminho para fazer a operaçao é

Clique em Configurações no topo do portal (https://under-linux.org/usercp.php)



Dentro de Minhas Configurações no lado esquerdo clique em "Assinaturas Pagas" 



Dentro de Assinaturas Disponiveis voçê irá encontrar a opção de 10 dolares como eu informei anteriormente. Clique em comprar e isso irá te direcionar para o paypal.



Após efetuar a compra e confirmar o pagamento na pagina do paypal o seu cadastro será alterado automaticamente para Patrocinador e pronto.

Qualquer duvida estou a disposição.

Obrigado.

----------


## emanochio

Olha U$ 10.00, não é nada pelo conhecimento que tiramos daqui.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

vamos ver quanto tempo vai demorar pra alguem entrar no sistema até o momento ninguem se cadastrou como patrocinador...

----------


## PauloMassa

> vamos ver quanto tempo vai demorar pra alguem entrar no sistema até o momento ninguem se cadastrou como patrocinador...


marcus, eu tentei ontem logo que vc publicou que estava funcionando ...
Porém não consegui finalizar o pagamento pois não trabalho com cartão de crédito!
Achei que teria a opção de boleto bancário...Mas essa semana verei se passo com o cartão da empresa!

----------


## 1929

Marcos, como sugestão. Tem quem não use o PayPal. Então quem sabe uma opção para o PagSeguro ou PagamentoDigital por exemplo.
Eu tenho PayPal, mas não me lembro exatamente da minha senha, pois faz tanto tempo que nao uso. Nem o login me lembro. Mas quero contribuir.

Editando: Marcos, não consegui abrir o paypal agora. No botão "comprar usando Paypal" não está abrindo e o navegador dá como concluido.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

1929,

Voce já é moderador então não precisa sua contribuição esta sendo feita pelas suas moderações  :Smile:

----------


## osmano807

> 1929,
> 
> Voce já é moderador então não precisa sua contribuição esta sendo feita pelas suas moderações


 Eu tava aqui na loca escondido esperando isso  :Evil: 
PayPal é que nem caviar... só rico tem (cartão internacional pra fazer funcionar, no caso).

----------


## MarcusMaciel

osmano,

Paypal já funciona no Brasil já qualquer pessoa pode usar cartao de credito nacional que irá funcionar normalmente inclusive em portugues  :Smile:

----------


## osmano807

> osmano,
> 
> Paypal já funciona no Brasil já qualquer pessoa pode usar cartao de credito nacional que irá funcionar normalmente inclusive em portugues


 Humm, então é recente, valeu pela dica!
Vou tentar acertar isso e doar um pouquinho, pelo menos pra compensar meu adblock  :Smile:

----------


## MarcusMaciel

osmano,

Voce tambem é moderador e ja tem banners liberados ou seja voce não precisa doar para se livrar dos banners  :Smile:

----------


## 1929

Ok Marcos, mas seria mais pela questão do exemplo mesmo. 
É um prazer pessoal sentir que se pode fazer algo mais pelo forum.

E para quem ainda está em dúvida, com a liberação dos banners está abrindo bem mais rápido as páginas.
Experimentem, não custa quase nada.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Foi como eu falei, o sistema de Patrocinio para fugir dos banners esta no ar desde o dia 5 de março porem até o momento nenhum usuário que reclamou dos banners pagou os 10 dolares por ano pra se livrar dos banners.

Eu sempre digo reclamar é facil colaborar é muito dificil.

Vamos ver como vai ficar isso.

----------


## AltoValeNet

hehehehehe, calma ai to liberando meu cartao, assim q ficar pronto fasso questao de pagar.  :Smile:

----------


## edcomrocha

Opa, gostei do esquema, ficou muito melhor sem os banners Marcus.

E é bem facil realizar o pgto com cartão.


Abraços a todos.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Finalmente temos um usuario patrocinador  :Smile:  Obrigado edcomrocha espero que tenha achado o site mais rapido

----------


## edcomrocha

Bom Marcus, em questao de velocidade nao percebi diferença, pois nunca tive problemas de velocidade quanto ao under, agora a aparencia melhora a muito.

Segue um print pra se ter uma ideia.

Obs: Apaguei o que estava ecrito no post, pois nao tinha autorizaçao para postar ok.


Abraços.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Otimo,

Vou pensar em algumas opções adicionais para usuarios patrocinadores tambem  :Smile:

----------


## 1929

Foi bom Edcomrocha. Eu com o envolvimento do dia/dia já estava esquecendo.
Conegui recuperar minha senha PayPal.
Vamos lá pessoal, é para o bem comum.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

1929, seu grupo tinha sido alterado pra Patrocinador porém ja voltei para Moderador  :Smile:

----------


## edcomrocha

> Foi bom Edcomrocha. Eu com o envolvimento do dia/dia já estava esquecendo.
> Conegui recuperar minha senha PayPal.
> Vamos lá pessoal, é para o bem comum.


Rapaz fazia dias que eu nao entrava no under (Correria do dia a dia), ai vendo as newsletter achei esse topico.

Abraços.

----------


## AltoValeNet

agora sim, fica ate amis facil de ler sem as propagandas,  :Wink:

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Abri um topico para tratar desse assunto https://under-linux.org/f106/seja-um...ux-org-146285/

----------

